# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Interdisziplinäres Symposium Prostatakarzinom 16. und 17. Januar 2015 in Magdeburg

## Harald_1933

Nachdem geklärt ist, wer für den BPS als Teilnehmer an der Podiumsdiskussion fungiert, *hier* erneut die näheren Details.
*
"Courage ist gut, aber Ausdauer ist besser"*
(Theodor Fontane)

Gruß Harald

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Harald,

danke für den Hinweis. 
Aber es ist schon ein Trauerspiel, dass als BPS-Vertreter dort ein Mann auftritt der sich selber als ein Manager bezeichnet. Das ist fast genauso, wie -in 2013 geschehen -  wenn der Thementisch für neue Medikamente/Fortgeschrittener PCa auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des BPS vom Kassenwart moderiert wird. Mir taten die Betroffenen leid. 2014 war ich leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen verhindert.

Warum kann dort nicht z.B. Udo Ehrmann oder ein anderer Patientenvertreter benannt werden? Oder muss es unbedingt ein Vorstandsmitglied sein?

Herzliche Grüße

MalteR

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Malte,

es wurde von mir* hier* alles ausführlich dargestellt. Die von Professor Schostak schon vorbereitete Einladungsbroschüre enthielt ursprünglich meinen Namen als Teilnehmer an der Diskussionsrunde. Nach der Weigerung von Günter Feick, mich als BPS-Abgesandten zu akzeptieren, wie von Professor Schostak gewünscht, musste sie nach der Zusage von Zacharias neu gedruckt werden. Der BPS stellt sich vornehmlich in der Person des Vorsitzenden dar, und einfache Mitglieder einer SHG werden von ihm kaum noch wahrgenommen. Der Kontakt zur Basis schwindet nach meinem Empfinden immer mehr. 

*"Manche Menschen benutzen ihre Intelligenz zum Komplizieren, manche zum Vereinfachen"*
(Erich Kästner)

Gruß Harald

----------

